# Cream Splitting in Sauce



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey all,

We have recently undergone a menu change at the restaurant I work at and one of the new pasta dishes has a cream based sauce. Problem is I can't seem to add the f'ing cream without having it split on me. We add a stock to other sauteed ingredients then immediately add the cream. The chef has told me NOT to let it come to a simmer as that would cause it to split, so I turn the heat down low and still it seems to split. I get yelled at and in turn I get frustrated, as I have no idea what I am doing wrong or how I can prevent this. Any ideas on how to keep it from happening? I have scoured the net and have consulted On Food and Cooking, but haven't come up with anything.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Need more details, but unless there's some other thickening agent like egg, cream reductions are most often done on the boil.  It seems possible that rather than breaking, your sauce never came together at all.  

BDL


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

When you saute how much butter and or oil are you using and do you pour off excess before adding stock and cream? Also what kind of cream are you using, is it manufacturing cream, heavy whipping cream, whipping cream, 1/2 & 1/2, etc? What altitude are you at?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

If could be the fats in the butter or oil your sauteing with and also some fats in the stock and then the fat of the cream. I would use white wine in place of the stock. It could also be two much stock, how much does the recipe call for???????????.......................ChefBillyB


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I agree with BDL.  Did it even come together?


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

That could very well be the problem. Thank you.


----------

